# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Nostradamusi: Për luftën e tretë botërore

## alibaba

Nuk di a eshte ketu vendi per kete teme, por vendosa ta hap ketu.
Behet fjale per nje profeci te Nostradamusit mbi luften e trete boterore.Ja dhe adresat ku mund te gjeni me shume te dhena:

http://www.cs.uu.nl/wais/html/na-dir...mus/part4.html
http://www.vlasback.com/storage/FAQ/...adamus_4.shtml
http://www.rense.com/ufo2/nosty.htm

Ne vazhdim po spostoj ne anglisht meqenese nuk mund ta beje nje perkthim te perkryer {kerkoj ndjese}.

a. Volcanoes, earthquakes, floods, droughts, famines, rioting
===

I p 170 (cIV-67)

A very bright, previously unknown comet will appear and coincide with
the time of great geological troubles, with earthquakes and volcanoes
erupting and disrupting weather systems. This will cause widespread
famines and droughts, and social upheavals in unexpected places.
Nations that are considered prosperous and powerful, particularly
western nations, will be weakened. They will be torn with civil
strife and rioting as people  migrate to areas that have water and
can support crop-growing. The social upheaval and weakening of
political structures will help the Antichrist come to power.

I p 167 (cVIII-29)

A great and rich power will be subject to serious natural disasters,
particularly earthquakes and flooding, and rend the nation from end
to end, causing enormous conflict, despair, and misery. The wealthy
power will be bankrupted  attempting to deal with its disasters.
Three other great nations will send aid to help the citizens survive.

I p172

Earth changes will take place that will help the Antichrist's drive
for world conquest. In central Europe, southern Europe, and in the
Near East, particularly around the eastern end of the Mediterranean,
there'll be severe floods. As a result of the disruption to local
governments by the natural disasters, the Antichrist will move his
troops in under the disguise of helping the people restore civil
order, but really use this as a device to take over countries, and to
use the populations like slaves.

Serious economic problems will persist along with great social unrest,
contributing to the ease with which the Antichrist can seize power.
The frightened and hopeful populace will be vulnerable to his
demagoguery. The Antichrist will use the disasters as opportunities
to overthrow governments and sneak spies into a country. Martial law
will be declared in many areas to stop rioting and looting. The
Middle East, the source of his power, will not be as devastated as
the rest of the world. He offers assistance to other countries trying
to recover but he will eventually stab them in the back.


b. Death of world leader and revolt coincides with comet
===

I. p 121 (cII-62)

The death of a world leader will coincide with the appearance of a
comet. The comet will be clearly visible where the leader dies. The
country is in the Middle East. The death of the leader and widespread
crop failures and hunger in that year will provoke a revolt. It will
start when the comet is visible but will continue for five hundred
days. Also, a hundred people will contribute to the revolt in such a
way that it will break forth and become open enough and wide-spread
enough to capture the world's attention.


c. Fiasco from communication breakdown between two superpowers
===

I p144 (II-48)

Through a mistake by a leader an international incident will  occur.
The main problem will be a breakdown in communications between the
two powers involved. The situation is a lot more complex than will
apear ont he surface. The chief, the leader involved, will feel great
regret about what happened and will want to continue his career and 
help correct the situation, to help make up for the adverse  affects
of it. 

But he will be hung, symbolically, by others wishing to take his
position in the organization. He will be hung so far as politics and
his career are concerned. It will almost be like committing suicide
because in the end he will be a broken man and not be able to do
anything about the situation. The entire event will be viewed as a
fiasco from both sides. It will have very harmful and even
cataclysmic consequences.

The situation develops when an enemy or one who is against the U.S.
will take advantage of the incident in an unethical way, by sending a
horde of agents working for their side into this area. The world will
be outraged by the action.


I p 158 (cII-35)

A breakdown in communications between the US and Russia will result in
a  misunderstanding and deep resentments  between the Kremlin and the
White House. Some will risk their careers to try to tame the
situation but will be silenced, and "burned" such as by demotions to
obscure positions.


d. Soviet/American submarine/naval confrontation
===

I p144 (II-48)

In the southwest quadrant of the Atlantic ocean, missiles will splash
into the ocean near a partially submerged ship and a submarine. The
submarine commander is antsy to engage fire. An American surface ship
will be in danger. The Soviet commander of the sub will have secret
orders the rest of the crew is not aware of, which are to antagonize
and  provoke. He gets carried away.

The American commander has been ordered to defend the coast of the US
but to avoid starting a war. In the process of defending his ship
from the submarine, he strikes the submarine and feels he may have
sunk it, and agonizes that the action would be interpreted as
starting a war and not an act of defense. The event will lead to the
time of troubles and will have large historical significance when
seen in retrospect.

e. Crazed leader launches atom bombs on Mediterranean and Europe
===

I p 181 (cII-3)

During continuing unrest in the middle east, one of the leaders will
be able to get ahold of an atom bomb. He will be crazy and go to the
greatest lengths over the smallest thing and will  not hesitate to
use the weapon because his obsessions with deadly warfare. The people
he is warring against retaliate with a nuclear weapon. The country
has a coast on the Mediterranean. 

One of the bombs will land in the Mediterranean instead of the land,
poisoning all the fish. The passages of trade in the region will be
disrupted so that the people on the other coast of the Mediterranean
will be desperate for food and will eat the fish anyway. It will
happen near the east coast of the Mediterranean in a region of
dark-colored cliffs.

I p 183 (cII-4)

The atomic weapon being dropped by one of the Middle Eastern countries
will spark off yet another war on top of that war. Eurpoean and
Western nations will try to interfere to diminish the threat to oil
supplies. When the Eurpoean countries try to interfere, the crazed
leader who earlier dropped the atomic bomb will use the rest of his
arsenal on Europe, most striking the closer southern part. 

The Eurpoean Mediterranean coast, particularly that of Italy and
France, will be almost uninhabitable, and Italy will get the brunt.
This leader is not the Antichrist but helps to set the stage for the
Antichrist to rise to power with little or no opposition. The
Antichrist will wield great power and authority; no one can argue
with him.

f. Third world country leader creates strife
===

I p 185 (cIII-60)

A "young dark man" will arise as a leader in a Third World country;
his main goal is to unite the other Third World countries to do
battle with the superpowers. The area of conflict will be in eastern
Europe and the Middle East, particularly  around the Adriatic and the
Caspian seas and the eastern Mediterranean. No definite winner will
emerge but the strife will help set the stage for the Antichrist.
Some prophecies in the Bible refer to events in this region (Israel
will be involved).


g. Antichrist profits from radar research in Europe
===

I p240 (cI-6)

Research on a more sophisticated type of radar and sensing devices
will give greater information to the operator, i.e. an airplane
pilot.  But the first experiments with the technology will fail in a
disastrous accident, when the "sympathetic vibrations" emitted by the
device cause the chassis of the plane to become weakened and
dangerous due to dissolved bonds of the molecules in the metal. The
scientists involved with the research will have to temporarily
abandon the research because of diplomatic breakdowns, the threat of
war, etc. 

This will take place before the Antichrist comes to full power. It
will happen in Europe at the time the Antichrist is strengthing his
base of power in the Middle East. The devices are currently under
development but have not been tested yet. But this is another
historical event that will permit the Antichrist to take over Europe.


h. Wargame simulation by Britain in Europe leads to disaster
===

I p 164 (cII-2)

In a wargame maneuver involving Great Britain and European troops a
malfunctioning circuit in a computer will cause the "real-world"
situation to play out instead of the simulation. The teams are
labelled "white" and "blue".  As a result of the error actual
defenses will be activated and real bombs will be dropped on the
areas of the game and cause a  tragic international incident.

i. American electoral college voting stalemate
===

I p 148 (cVII-41)

The presidents of the U.S., a supposedly free country, have been
abusing their power to an increasingly greater extent. During a time
of social unrest even more so than the period of Viet Nam and
Watergate, the electoral college will be evenly split over the
election of the new president. The process will stalemate, with many
people clamoring for  whichever candidate they voted for, causing
enormous tension in the country. Internationally it will be a
sensitive  situation. 

Because of the split, and the extremely volatile and explosive social
unrest, putting either candidate in office instead of the other could
start a civil war or a revolution. After a long time of impassioned
speeches invoking patriotism and the founding fathers, a compromise
solution of holding another election will be taken, and a candidate
will be installed without disaster.

j. Earth abuse causes agricultural devastation in U.S. and Britain
===

I p 309 (cII-95)

Man will upset the balance of the earth and cause great changes in the
climate and seasons, causing much hardship and famine. Major
agricultural lands producing a lot of grain and food for the world
today will become frozen and will be unusable. The people who live on
this land and grow the food will  flee like rats leaving a sinking
ship. 

There will be dissension and fighting over the land. As a result of
the panic,  incompetent decisions are made by the people in power
under enormous stress. Poor decisions will escalate into major
disasters. The U.S. and the United Kingdom in particular will
experience the dissension and destruction.
http://www.vlasback.com
k. Underwater Soviet submarine base defanged by diplomacy
===

I p162(cIII-21)

The Soviets have built an experimental underwater submarine base and
dome in the Adriatic sea. They use it for subversive submarine
operations. When it is discovered, due to pressure from statesmen,
diplomats, and politicians, it will be brought to the surface and the
submarines will be taken away through political maneuverings.

l. Aliens shot by paranoid nation, bacteriological agents released
===

I. p124 (cII-91)

Aliens tried to contact us in the Siberia Tunguska explosion in the
1900s. Similarly they will again visit the earth.  The Soviets are
doing secret weapons research and have energy fields guarding
northern approach corridors. Another spaceship will arrive,
paralleling this incident. When the aliens' spaceship enters the
atmosphere the fields will cause it to malfunction and many of the
crew are killed. 

When they crash, soldiers will be on hand to capture or kill them. The
ship will harbor microrganisms that will react in bizarre ways to the
earth climate and cause plagues of unknown origin, that cannot be
understood because of the alien causative organism. The country will
be at war or fixing to go to war and will have a paranoid mindset.
Thinking the crash is a result of enemy weapons, the soldiers will
shoot anything that moves.

m. Alien probe of the Watchers discovered by scientists
===

I p262 (cIV-28)

During the time of troubles, when the sun is between the earth and
Venus, i.e. from the point of view of Earth Venus is hidden by the
sun, the Watchers (aliens) will be exposed through the powers of
observation and communication. Scientists involved with
radiotelescopy and related disciplines will observe an anomaly, and
as they focus on it they come to the realization that it is a strong
indication of a real UFO. The readings are caused by an instrument
sent by the Watchers to observe mankind. 

The scientists and the populace will learn more about the probe and
the Watchers. But  internal dissension will be created by
fundamentalists because the existence of aliens is not consistent
with their worldview. This will take place in approximately 1997 or
1998. The Watchers are returning to mankind at this time because they
are trying to help him through gentle prodding and increasing
spiritual love. They have always kept an eye on us and have observed
our growth and development. They're looking forward to the day we can
join the universal community and help with their project in a way
that's unique to us.

----------


## FIERI1

Per ta vertetuar keto qe ai ka shkruar, disa prej tyre jane duke ndodhur, por s'po na bejne shume pershtypje, ndoshta jemi mesuar me ndodhi te tilla si ndryshimi klimaterik, termetet psh tsunami, permbytjet. Ekonomia globale eshte duke u dobesuar keqesuar papunesia eshte rritur kriminaliteti eshte duke lulezuar, njeriu eshte ne gjendje te perdori me me aftesi armen se sa fjalen. Por interesant eshte paragrafi i fundit ku Nostradamus jep edhe datat se kur do ndodhi qe ai thote " This will take place approximatly 1997 or 1998" pra le te presim per keto dy vite se c'do te ndodhi ...

----------


## Darius

Alibaba temen e ke hapur ne forumin e duhur dhe ajo qe ke shkruar eshte e sakte. Dmth per kuatrenat qe ka shkruar Nostradamus per nje lufte te trete boterore. Ne fakt lajmi ska shume qe ka dale dhe me i detajuar eshte i tille:

"Ne maj te vitit 2004 disa anetare te Biblotekes Nacionale ne Rome bene nje zbulim fantastik. Ne mes te arkivave te bibliotekes ata zbuluan nje doreshkrim nga Nostradamus te panjohur me pare. Kete doreshkrim ai ja kishte dhene te birit i cili pas vdekjes se profetit ja dhuroi Papes Urban VIII. Dhe qe nga ajo kohe kishte mbetur i fshehur per te dale perseri ne siperfaqe mbas 400 vjetesh. Nje shkenctar i njohur per aftesite e tij ne deshifrime dhe kryptografi, Dr. Michael Rathford ndertoi nje forme deshifrimi qe u quajt Kodi i Nostradamit.  Menyra e shkrimit te Nostradamusit eshte kodim i vete shkrimit te koduar ose si te thuash dopio kodim. Kur kjo gje u zbulua, ne profecite e fundit te gjetura, sipas Dr. Michael Rathford del e qarte koha se kur zhvillohet Lufta e Trete Boterore. Aty del qarte dhe emri i Osama Bin Ladenit, sulmi tjeter terrorrist ndaj SHBA-se qe do rezultoje me nje invazion amerikan te Iranit, konfrontimi midis SHBA dhe Kines/Rusise si dhe detaje dhe koha e sakte e zhvillimit te luftes se trete. Sipas deshifrimit del qe kjo Lufte do zhvillohet nga viti 2006 deri ne vitin 2012     ( *cuditerisht viti 2012 perkon dhe me fundin e kalendarit te Majave - Darius*). 
Fatkeqesisht libri eshte konsideruar si shume kontroversial dhe deri tani nuk ka dale neper librarite por qarkullon ne internet ne pdf format per 14 dollare amerikane dhe 24 $ plus postimin ne versionin e librit te printuar. Ja dhe nje foto e kopertines

----------


## diikush

nuk di shume per Nostradamusin, po jam gjithmone skeptik per keto profecira te detajuara te ketyre 'profeteve' (kush e beri/konfirmoi profet kete njehere?), e sidomos kur kane gjera shume ambiguioze dhe te pergjithshme qe mund ti interpertosh si te duash, te tipit alla-fallxhor 'te del nje rruge per te bere', apo te ketyre parashikimeve qe jane cuditerisht te detajuara (me emrin e bin landeni, iranit, shba, etj) qe per koincidence 'zbulohen' keto vite, pra mbas 11 shtatorit dhe konfrontimit te amerikes me irakun dhe me terrorizmin ne pergjithesi, etj etj.   :buzeqeshje: 

Nuk besoj personalisht se do zhvillohet nje lufte e trete, se bota ka ndryshuar shume 5 dekadat e fundit (do behet lufte e trete per mustaqet e ladenit apo te atij dermenit iranian?  lol) 

gjithsesi koha (si gjithmone) natyrisht do vertetoje cdo gje...

----------


## Darius

Diikush askush nuk uron nje lufte te trete  :buzeqeshje:  Larg qofte se asgje te mire ska nga lufta. Po kur thua qe bota ka ndryshuar shume per kete te jap te drejte. Vetem se kjo bote ka ndryshuar shume per keq. Mjafton te hapesh syte dhe te shikosh rreth e rrotull. Te shikosh varferine dhe mjerimin qe ka pushtuar edhe vende qe dikur mbaheshin per nje standart jete te larte. Te shikosh etjen e pashuar per para dhe stresin e perditshem per vendin e punes. Te shikosh "lubine" korporata dhe banka internacionale qe dominojne cdo gje ne bote dhe luften e parreshtur te njerezve te thjeshte per mbijetese. Nuk dua ti hyj nje diskutimi te tille sepse skam nder mend  te mbush mendjet e te tjereve. Nese do informacion futu ne internet. Ke me mijera faqe (se di dhe per sa kohe do vazhdojne te jene se po censurohen dite mbas dite). Do te lexosh mendimet ndryshe? Shko dhe lexoi. Nese do ndihme sesi ti gjesh me shkruaj ne privat dhe te jap une links apo website te tera qe tregojne gjerat sesi jane, lakuriq dhe te frikshme. Atehere do e thuash me plote gojen qe kjo bote ka ndryshuar shume dhe eshte shume shume larg asaj qe te gjithe duam.
Shkrimi qe bera eshte material i perkthyer dhe nuk eshte produkt i fantazise time. Se kush eshte Nostradamus ate se ndryshoj dot as une dhe as ti. Se cfare vertetesie kane parashikimet e tij, prape se ndryshojme dot as une as ti. Sado te jemi skeptik apo besimtar, me arsyetime apo thjesht tifozeri... Gjerat kane ndodhur dhe do ndodhin. 
Nuk ka nevoje te jesh Nostradamus per te pare sesi u perdor 9/11 per te sulmuar Irakun dhe sesi mund te rindodhi nje tjeter 9/11 per te gjetur preteksin ndaj Iranit... 
E ke filluar shkrimin me nje shprehje qe ska nevoje per koment




> nuk di shume per Nostradamusin...


Se mbroj Nostradamus dhe as qe me intereson ndonese kam shume njohuri per te dhe parashikimet e tij por do te jap nje keshille nese ma pranon:
*Asnjehere mos u mundo te arsyetosh apo te japesh mendimin tend mbi dicka, nese ske informacionin apo njohurine e duhur...*

----------


## FIERI1

Kush di per biografine e Nostradamus kush ka qene ky? ku ka lind? kur ka lindur dhe kur ka vdekur dhe ku ka jetuar ky? 

Faleminderit...

----------


## FIERI1

Darius te falenderoj per te gjitha ato info qe na ke sjelle, por ti nuk po shkruan shpesh per "DULCEN DHE ILLUMINATI" megjithate prape te falenderoj je duke bere nje pune te perkryer

----------


## alibaba

Mihael Nostradamusi u lind ne France ne qytetin Salone me 14 dhjetor1503.ishte me prejardhje hebreje por i konvertuar ne krishterim.Kishte disa profesione si: 
matematicient, astrolog, farmacist, parathenes dhe pergatiste kozmetike per femrat e asaj kohe.Tash per tash nuk kam te dhena tjera.
Falenderoj edhe Dariusin per postimet e mehershme.

----------


## Darius

> Darius te falenderoj per te gjitha ato info qe na ke sjelle, por ti nuk po shkruan shpesh per "DULCEN DHE ILLUMINATI" megjithate prape te falenderoj je duke bere nje pune te perkryer


Per Dulcen po postoj vazhdimisht. Shiko numrin e shkrimeve perbri temes. Postoj pothuajse cdo dy dite aty se kohen e kam te kufizuar dhe skam mundesi te merrem me perkthimin vazhdimisht. Plus qe eshte nje perkthim jashtezakonisht shume i veshtire. GJuha e perdorur eshte shume specifike, termat e perdorura ose nuk ekzistojne fare ne shqip ose skane kuptim. Plus natyra e vete temes (qe perfshin shume dhe paranormalen) e ben akoma dhe me te veshtire. Sidoqofte une po e vazhdoj dhe do e mbaroj.
Ndersa per Illuminatin postime jane bere plote dhe here pas here hidhen materiale te reja. E keqja eshte qe per te dhene informacion dicka ne lidhje me Illuminatit, ne menyre qe te kuptohet duhen bere sqarime per gjera te tjera ose elemente ne shkrim qe sjane te njohura. Dhe kjo kerkon kohe dhe mund. Perpiqem te bej sa te kem mundesi dhe e kam pare qe ka shume interes per kete teme. Nga mp dhe e-mail qe me vijne e kam pare qe ja vlen ta vazhdoj dhe me kete rast po i pergjigjem te gjithe atyre qe me kane shkruar qe sa te kem mundesi do vazhdoj te shkruaj.

Ne lidhje me temen per Illuminatin gjerat po veshtiresohen dite pas dite. Ata qe kontrollojne internetin dhe censurojne ate po mbyllin dite pas dite website te konspiracisteve me emer. U be 24 ore qe eshte mbyllur website i David Icke (ne top listen e NSA). Nje lajm tjeter qe kam eshte qe tani e ka rradhen Alex Jones (nje amerikan oponent shume i fuqishem i cdo qeverie dhe kundershtues i flakte i Rendit te Ri Boteror, etj...)
Ideja eshte kjo qe ne nje rast te tille me duhet ti referohem librave qe kam sepse ato website qe kane mbetur sjane serioze dhe lajmet qe permbajne nuk kane asgje me vlere.
Qe mos e zgjas, te gjitha temat qe jane hapur ne kete forum prej meje dhe qe jane te paperfunduara, gradualisht do i vazhdoj dhe i plotesoj me materiale te tjera.
Faleminderit !

----------


## Darius

> Darius te falenderoj per te gjitha ato info qe na ke sjelle, por ti nuk po shkruan shpesh per "DULCEN DHE ILLUMINATI" megjithate prape te falenderoj je duke bere nje pune te perkryer


Per Dulcen po postoj vazhdimisht. Shiko numrin e shkrimeve perbri temes. Postoj pothuajse cdo dy dite aty se kohen e kam te kufizuar dhe skam mundesi te merrem me perkthimin vazhdimisht. Plus qe eshte nje perkthim jashtezakonisht shume i veshtire. GJuha e perdorur eshte shume specifike, termat e perdorura ose nuk ekzistojne fare ne shqip ose skane kuptim. Plus natyra e vete temes (qe perfshin shume dhe paranormalen) e ben akoma dhe me te veshtire. Sidoqofte une po e vazhdoj dhe do e mbaroj.
Ndersa per Illuminatin postime jane bere plote dhe here pas here hidhen materiale te reja. E keqja eshte qe per te dhene informacion dicka ne lidhje me Illuminatit, ne menyre qe te kuptohet duhen bere sqarime per gjera te tjera ose elemente ne shkrim qe sjane te njohura. Dhe kjo kerkon kohe dhe mund. Perpiqem te bej sa te kem mundesi dhe e kam pare qe ka shume interes per kete teme. Nga mp dhe e-mail qe me vijne e kam pare qe ja vlen ta vazhdoj dhe me kete rast po i pergjigjem te gjithe atyre qe me kane shkruar qe sa te kem mundesi do vazhdoj te shkruaj.

Ne lidhje me temen per Illuminatin gjerat po veshtiresohen dite pas dite. Ata qe kontrollojne internetin dhe censurojne ate po mbyllin dite pas dite website te konspiracisteve me emer. U be 24 ore qe eshte mbyllur website i David Icke (ne top listen e NSA). Nje lajm tjeter qe kam eshte qe tani e ka rradhen Alex Jones (nje amerikan oponent shume i fuqishem i cdo qeverie dhe kundershtues i flakte i Rendit te Ri Boteror, etj... me websiten e tij www.infowars.com)
Ideja eshte kjo qe ne nje rast te tille me duhet ti referohem librave qe kam sepse ato website qe kane mbetur sjane serioze dhe lajmet qe permbajne nuk kane asgje me vlere.
Qe mos e zgjas, te gjitha temat qe jane hapur ne kete forum prej meje dhe qe jane te paperfunduara, gradualisht do i vazhdoj dhe i plotesoj me materiale te tjera.
Faleminderit !

----------


## Prototype

Kam lexuar dhe une per Nostradamusin dhe vecanerisht per profecite e tij per te ardhmen .. tek libri qe kam lexuar une ama , thote se njerezit do tja bijne shkaterrimin vetes , me fenomene si vrimat e ozonit , ngrohja globale , ndotja ambjentit , varferia , etjjj si dhe per luften e trete boterore thot qe do jete ndermjet vendeve arabe (myslimaneve ) dhe botes perendimore (krishtere) por permend dhe Evropen dhe thote qe aty do ndodhi lufta .. (ama besoj qe tani per tani mbeten teori , dhe ashtu mbeteshin gjithmone ) sidoqofte nuk mund te mohosh zbulimet qe ka bere per Napoleonin , Hitlerin , luften e pare dhe te dyte boterore e shum e shumeeee gjera te tjera ...

----------


## [xeni]

> Nese do informacion futu ne internet. Ke me mijera faqe (se di dhe per sa kohe do vazhdojne te jene se po censurohen dite mbas dite). Do te lexosh mendimet ndryshe? Shko dhe lexoi. Nese do ndihme sesi ti gjesh me shkruaj ne privat dhe te jap une links apo website te tera qe tregojne gjerat sesi jane, lakuriq dhe te frikshme. 
> Se mbroj Nostradamus dhe as qe me intereson ndonese kam shume njohuri per te dhe parashikimet e tij por do te jap nje keshille nese ma pranon:
> *Asnjehere mos u mundo te arsyetosh apo te japesh mendimin tend mbi dicka, nese ske informacionin apo njohurine e duhur...*


Darius, 

Personalisht s'e kam marre asnjehere seriozisht Nostradamusin dhe parashikimet e tij. Per nga njohurite mund te jem diku aty afer hiçit. Megjithate e vleresoj kete deshiren tende me nda diçka qe e di me te tjeret, edhe pse nuk ndaj te njejtat mendime. (kjo ishte qe te mos me thush shko lexo  :ngerdheshje: )

Tashi, une du te bej nje pyetje ty (ose ndonje tjetri): Ne çfare menyre mendon se mund t'i kete marre keto informacione per te ardhmen Nostradamusi? Nuk po pys per te nxjerr gabim ato qe thote, po thjesht do doja te dija se ç'mendon ne lidhje me kete.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

Xeni personalisht edhe une spara i marr seriozisht parashikuesit, po ne rastin e Nostradamus shume nga parashikimet e tija kane dale dhe probabiliteti qe kjo te jete rastesi eshte 1 ne 100 miliard. Parashikimet kane qene te sakta jo vetem si ndodhi por edhe si data dhe emra personash te caktuar. Se kam fjalen thjesht per shekuj me mbrapa se te thuhej profecia por per gjera qe kane ndodhur disa dite ose muaj me mbrapa. Pra ne vete kohen kur Nostradamus ka jetuar. Ka parashikuar vdekje personalitetesh, intriga, humbje gjerash me vlere, situata bashkeshortore, tradhetira etj etj. Pa permendur pastaj ngjarje te medhaja si vdekja e Henrikut te V qe e parashikoi me detaje por mbreti sja degjoi fjalen dhe vdiq ne te njejten menyre sic i tha Nostradamus. Zjarrin ne Londer ne 1666, pushtimin e Langedokut, etj etj etj se skam nder mend te shkruaj cdo gje qe ka parashikuar  :buzeqeshje:  Me ben nje pyetje me vend kur thua se si arrinte ai te merrte keto informacionet. Fillimisht po te pergjigjem per ate qe eshte konkluzioni i te tjereve dhe se dyti po te flas per nje teori tjeter qe me duket shume  here me e pranueshme duke qene se eshte praktikuar dhe praktikohet nga inteligjenca ushtarake dhe te agjensive te ndryshme. Sipas atyre qe kane studiuar jeten e Nostradamusit, ai vuante nga epilepsia ose sic i themi ne ne shqip Semundja e Tokes. Dhe te gjitha vizionet atij i jane shfaqur ne momentet e krizes. Kishte dhe raste (sipas shkruesit te tij qe e ndihmonte te hidhte ne leter ngjarje te jetes) qe Nostradamus kalonte ne nje gjendje transi me sy gjysem te mbyllur dhe fillonte shkruante e shkruante pa pushim ose diktonte pa nderprerje dhe ne momentin qe behej koshient nuk mbante mend asgje nga ato qe kishte thene apo kishte shkruar. Ose me sakte nuk kishte asnje dijeni apo kuptim racional. Kjo eshte shpjegimi klasik i menyres sesi ai arrinte te parashikonte duke transmetuar ne leter apo gojarisht (shkruesit te tij) thjesht ato vizione apo vegime te ngjarjeve te ndryshme. 
Ne ditet e sotme studiuesit modern e shpjegojne ndryshe me ate qe quhet * REMOTE VIEWING*. Remote viewing eshte nje teknike e perdorur shume qe nga vitet 70 ne ambjentet e inteligjences se CIA, NSA, Inteligjenca E Marines se SHBA, Forcat Ajrore etj. Ka njerez qe trajnohen me menyre speciale dhe me nje disipline shume te forte dhe rezultatet e arrira jane provuar dhe shkencerisht. Stanford Research Institute eshte institucioni qe e promovon dhe e drejton si teknike. Ka njerez qe lindin me kete aftesi ndonese nuk e kuptojne apo kane dijeni per kete lloj aftesie. Murgjerit Shaolin te Tibetit e kane perdorur prej shekujsh duke e perzjere me yoga-n. Fillimisht prej tyre eshte marre dhe eshte aplikuar ne disa nivele te CIA-s dhe me pas ju dha drejtimi qe preferohej. Vete Remote Viewing konsiderohet si aftesia per te perceptuar njerez, ngjarje, vende apo objekte duke drejtuar ndergjegjen sipas koordinatave te caktuara per nje vend. Nuk ka limite nese behet fjale per te tashmen, te kaluaren apo te ardhmen, e vogel apo e madhe, afer ose larg. {ra lidhet shume me parapsikologjine. Them lidhet me parapsikologjine sepse ne thelb besimi tek remote viewing ka te beje thjesht me nje fenomen qe perfshin besimin ne projektimin e ndergjegjes ne ne vende te ndryshme, kohe te ndryshme. Ka njerez qe e fitojne kete aftesi ne formen e disiplines si ne rastin e Y0GA-s, ka njerez qe e kane te lindur. Ka te beje 100 % me trurin njerezor dhe forcen e tij si dhe zhvillimin apo menyren e funksionimit tek njerez te ndryshem. 
Ne rastin e Nostradamusit mendohet se ka patur kete aftesi te lindur. Plus ne rastin e tij ka ndikuar shume edukimi qe i ka dhene i gjyshi, njeri shume i kulturuar dhe me njohuri te medha ne okultizem dhe misticizmin si dhe nje njohes i shkelqyer i Kabbales (nga ku jane marre shume elementa te vete yoga-s dhe shamanizmit). Pra nuk perjashtohet dhe trajnimi qe mund ti jete bere nga i gjyshi vdekjen e te cilit e parashikoi vetem 2 ore perpara se te ndodhte. 
Nuk e di nese eshte i qarte si shpjegim. Nuk pretendoj te jete racional por sidoqofte remote viewing eshte pranuar nga shkenca dhe ska nevoje per komente te metejshme kur shikon se cfare institucioni e studion dhe e aplikon.

----------


## alibaba

Na kanë mbetur dhe 2 muaj e ca, për të vërtetuar ose përgënjeshtruar këtë profeci, megjithëse gjendja është e tensionuar pakëz kohët e fundit....

----------


## Darius

Ne 3 muajt e fundit kam degjuar mbi 40 profeci nga te me ndryshmet duke filluar nga shperthimi atomik deri tek perplasje asteroidi (dje lexova me te fundit per nje komete qe mund te perplaset me token ne fund te tetorit)  :perqeshje:  po nuk jane per tu marre per baze. Ka shume qe jane perpjekur te interpretojne profecite e Nostradamusi dhe sa mendje ka, aq ka dhe interpretime. Uroj qe te gjithe keta studiues te jene gabim dhe te kene bere interpretimin e gabuar.

----------


## Wisary

mundet dikush te ma gjej ket film... nqs eshte e mundur

----------


## Darius

Nuk e di se per cfare filmi e ke fjalen por ne google video ka disa dokumentare per Nostradamusin. Mund te klikosh tek links te me poshtem dhe zgjidh vete kete duash:

*Nostradamus: His Life and Prophecies*

*Prophecies of Nostradamus*

*NOSTRADAMUS*

Te gjithe jane dokumentare mbi 1 ore e gjysem dhe shume interesante.

----------


## Wisary

> Sipas deshifrimit del qe kjo Lufte do zhvillohet nga viti 2006 deri ne vitin 2012 (*cuditerisht viti 2012 perkon dhe me fundin e kalendarit te Majave - Darius*).


Mund dikush te me tregoj eshte ky kalendar qka dmth Darius ???

----------


## Darius

Wisary behet fjale per kalendarin e majave i cili mbaron ne 24 dhjetor 2012. Per me shume ka dicka ne kete temen ketu http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...4&postcount=11

Nuk eshte mbaruar si teme, vetem sa eshte prekur si subjekt por ne te ardhmen do vazhdohet me me shume informacion. Po ashtu mund te kerkosh dhe ne internet, mjafton te shtypesh ne google per mayan calendar dhe do gjesh shume informacion.

----------


## DardanG

Darius!
Eshtë një libër për jetën dhe profecitë e Nastradamusit, këtë e dij, por të cilin unë, fatkeqësisht nuk e kam pasur në dorë!
Megjithatë, do të doja ta bëjënjë pyetje, pasiqë ju sigurisht se e keni pasur në dorë dhe e keni lexuar! Në librin e Nastradamusit a flitet ndonjëherë për shqiptarët? Këtë pyetje e bëjë sepse një mik i imi, më pat thënë se e kishte lexuar këtë libër(në anglisht) dhe se ai parashikonte edhe dicka për kombin tonë. Mu duk paksa e cuditshme kjo! Por ti mos u cudit me këtë pyetje, sepse është cështje kurreshtje.
Sidoqë të jetë, ju përshendesë dhe ju falënderoj për këto materiale të cuditshme dhe interesante! Njeriu ka nevojë të besojë edhe atëherë kur nuk beson!

----------

